# France-Spain this summer.....newbie questions



## jamesuk (Feb 4, 2018)

First is I generally don't plan much and all the ferries I've looked at seem to make you book particular dates... ideally I'd like an open return. Is this not possible? Or is there a way of changing your return?

I have an American van with lpg so no tunnel for me.

Also having a petrol/lpg van.. do I need to bother about 'low emission zones' in France or are they just for diesel vehicles?

Thanks all.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 4, 2018)

Just book an outward crossing, then just book your return crossing when you are ready to return


----------



## oppy (Feb 4, 2018)

helen262 said:


> Just book an outward crossing, then just book your return crossing when you are ready to return



That's just what we have done--------------------March 13th until----------------------------------?????????????????


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 4, 2018)

oppy said:


> That's just what we have done--------------------March 13th until----------------------------------?????????????????




Will I get spanked on the price when I want to return?

I'll probably be heading back late August and assume it will be very busy and pricey!


----------



## oppy (Feb 4, 2018)

jamesuk said:


> Will I get spanked on the price when I want to return?
> 
> I'll probably be heading back late August and assume it will be very busy and pricey!



Avoid UK school holidays like the plague. I use Brittany Ferries out bound because I have a 'frequent user' card, but on the way back we decide where we will end up about a week before sailing and telephone for a ticket, it's generally Calais so we make our way down to Wissant for the night, and catch the early morning ferry (often the cheapest) back to blighty. Instead of late August, make it early September

This is the way we do it and you'll see that there is a one way option
Ferries to France | Ferry Crossing UK France - Brittany Ferries


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Feb 4, 2018)

oppy said:


> That's just what we have done--------------------March 13th until----------------------------------?????????????????



We won’t be far behind you


----------



## oppy (Feb 4, 2018)

helen262 said:


> We won’t be far behind you



oo-er,  chase me, chase me:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## TJBi (Feb 4, 2018)

jamesuk said:


> First is I generally don't plan much and all the ferries I've looked at seem to make you book particular dates... ideally I'd like an open return. Is this not possible? Or is there a way of changing your return?
> 
> I have an American van with lpg so no tunnel for me.
> 
> ...



French emissions zones relate to all fuel types, so a good idea to get the sticker - it's not exactly expensive and lasts as long as your windscreen or until the ink fades to the extent that it becomes illegible.


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 5, 2018)

TJBi said:


> French emissions zones relate to all fuel types, so a good idea to get the sticker - it's not exactly expensive and lasts as long as your windscreen or until the ink fades to the extent that it becomes illegible.



Is there a website for buying them?


----------



## r4dent (Feb 5, 2018)

jamesuk said:


> I have an American van with lpg so no tunnel for me.


*
LPG for cooking /heating is allowed.*
"We are aware LPG tanks are essential for cooking, refrigeration, heating etc, but request the appliance is switched off before boarding and during the entire crossing. Tanks up to 47kg may be carried, but must be less than 80% full. For your own safety and the safety of others, you will need to demonstrate this before you travel."
Caravans, campervans and trailers

*LPG for fueling the engine isn't*.
"Vehicles powered by LPG or equivalent flammable gas as well as dual powered vehicles (vehicles fitted with an LPG or equivalent flammable gas tank as an alternative fuel) cannot be accepted for transport by Eurotunnel Le Shuttle, even if:
the LPG or equivalent flammable gas tank is empty
the LPG or equivalent flammable gas mode of the vehicle is not selected" 
Alternative Fuels including LPG - Eurotunnel le Shuttle


----------



## TJBi (Feb 5, 2018)

jamesuk said:


> Is there a website for buying them?



https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 5, 2018)

TJBi said:


> https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/



Thank you.


----------



## jamesuk (Feb 5, 2018)

r4dent said:


> *
> LPG for cooking /heating is allowed.*
> "We are aware LPG tanks are essential for cooking, refrigeration, heating etc, but request the appliance is switched off before boarding and during the entire crossing. Tanks up to 47kg may be carried, but must be less than 80% full. For your own safety and the safety of others, you will need to demonstrate this before you travel."
> Caravans, campervans and trailers
> ...



It drives the van... it's a 5.4V8.


----------



## oppy (Feb 5, 2018)

TJBi said:


> https://www.certificat-air.gouv.fr/en/



Mines just come through, it's a grey 5 one. Mind you the van was registered in 1998 so it only just scraped through. That said, however, I got an emailed certificate within a couple of days and the sticker within a week. Don't google and go for the one that seems the best, they'll rip you off. Use the official French site, it'll be in English and dead easy.
Bon chance


----------



## Mightyduk1 (Feb 5, 2018)

The tunnel takes double deck coaches and HGV trucks. You should be able to fit on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## r4dent (Feb 5, 2018)

oppy said:


> Lord 'Oppy, Laird of Dunans



OK, time for us all to come out with our titles and show the world that not all Motorhomers are peasants.

Henceforth, anyone PM'ing me and my OH should use the full and formal form of address to which we are entitled.

_[SUP]Laird Peter & Lady Elizabeth of Clencairn. [/SUP]_

And before anyone asks ... No you can't wild camp on my estates in Scotland !


----------



## oppy (Feb 5, 2018)

r4dent said:


> OK, time for us all to come out with our titles and show the world that not all Motorhomers are peasants.
> 
> Henceforth, anyone PM'ing me and my OH should use the full and formal form of address to which we are entitled.
> 
> ...



Do you have a square foot too?


----------



## Tezza33 (Feb 5, 2018)

oppy said:


> Do you have a square foot too?


He must have because he has square shoes

I never book a return, I have checked the prices for a return a few times and compared it to the price of one way and then buying a return online in France, there has been no difference unless there was a special offer on at the time of departure


----------



## barryd (Feb 5, 2018)

I never book a return until about a week before I decide Im heading home.  Never get spanked on the price but dont leave it until the day your going home.  I generally stay at Wissant last night or two and usually book a 9-10am crossing.  Might be a bit more expensive in August but ferry prices are not horrendous when you consider the cost of a long trip abroad anyway.  Pays to check a few dates and times though as they do vary.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 5, 2018)

oppy said:


> Do you have a square foot too?



Peter,   buying only a square foot is the act of miser!   

We have a square foot each, bought for us by our daughter about 10 years ago.


----------



## r4dent (Feb 5, 2018)

oppy said:


> Do you have a square foot too?



We have a square foot each, bought for us by our daughter about 10 years ago.

About 10 years ago, I was working with a stuck up Scottish guy who had cards printed with "Laird" on it which he distributed at every opportunity, and he insisted on being addressed as such in all correspondence and meetings.  When asked he would refer to his Scottish land holding. 

My daughter heard about this offer and bought us a square foot each.  I then insisted that he refer to me by my title in all correspondence and during all meetings When people asked me I told them the truth.  He became a laughing stock and resigned a couple of months later.


----------

